# Trainer specialist



## Great (Aug 9, 2021)

I saw on workday a job opening for a trainer specialist. Does anyone know what this job does


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 10, 2021)

From what I understood, they’ll check in with newer TMs to make sure they’re ramping up decently, identify and correct gaps in training, probably make sure recerts are done on time, etc. They won’t train, but will oversee if I understood correctly. There will be 1 per key.
Turnover rate is WAY too high, so they’re trying to address that. (Of course without addressing the candidates HQ will hire. The fact that turnover went up 5-10x once they took over hiring is pure coincidence.)


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 10, 2021)

From what I was told about it, hr is taking a less active role for the onboarding process and this will be handed over to the training specialist. 

They report to the training om(s) directly, the schedule will not be a b1 b2 a1 a2 type schedule. 

I didnt inquire much as it didn't interest me but that what I gleamed from a 2 sec conversation.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 10, 2021)

The job description should be posted in your building if online applying is open.  My guess is they don’t have a clue what this job will actually be until they hire into it, same as every other roll out.  And I agree, as long as they give out jobs to everyone that applies online that says they can do this type of work without really understanding this is an actual physical job, turnover will continue at the rates it has been.  Anyone else noticing that since they quit drug testing, a much higher percentage of newer hires seem to vanish after incidents that require one?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 10, 2021)

As a Training Specialist, you will have the opportunity to enable the growth of our expanding supply chain network through a focus on providing an exceptional onboarding experience for new team members and fostering a culture of learning, development, standardization, and teamwork in the Distribution Center. You will work closely with your manager, the Training Operations Manager, to develop a deep understanding of training program content and strategy so that you are able to ensure they are consistently and effectively implemented for both new and tenured team members. Responsibilities include:

Preparing new hire orientation and other training materials
Facilitating and delivering new hire orientation and other team member trainings
Setting up and maintaining training spaces to present training content to varying group sizes of new hires and current team members
Communicating staffing numbers and timelines to key parties in the building
Quickly building relationships with team members across the building in order to support their onboarding with an overall goal of improving team member performance and retention.
Onboarding, guiding and upskilling new trainers and may assist with some team member training
Assisting with administrative tasks that support core training programs, such as printing training material, completing program adherence and practical tests, keying completed training, reviewing reports, or sending communication to building partners.
Measuring and monitoring training program adherence
Identifying opportunities for improvement, inconsistencies or inaccuracies, or other concerns in current training programs, and providing feedback to the appropriate parties in a timely manner
Design and implement solutions to resolve inconsistencies, inaccuracies, and other concerns identified in current training programs with direction from Training Operations Manager
There will be times when you may also perform Warehouse Worker or Warehouse Associate job functions. This will require you to work quickly, safely and efficiently to handle product within the warehouse to ensure the accurate processing of merchandise to our stores network and our guests. You’ll do this by moving cartons and/or pallets to and from trailers, storage, and staging areas by hand to mechanized conveyor systems using safe lifting techniques. This work may also require you to safely operate equipment such as a pallet jack and/or electric fork lift, and you’ll be trained and provided with the tools and gear you need to be safe.  

Core responsibilities of this job are described within this job description. Job duties may change at any time due to business needs.

Physical Demands (must be able to perform with or without reasonable accommodation):

Able to operate all power equipment, warehouse technology, and others systems safely 
Able to lift and carry merchandise weighing up to 47 lbs. regularly, and up to 60 lbs. on an infrequent basis 
Able to walk and stand for up to 10-12 hours
Able to work in various temperature controlled environments including temperatures below freezing (Food Distribution Center only) 
Able to access all areas of the Distribution Center, including the ability to traverse conveyor crossovers and reach mezzanine platforms
About You:

1+ years of experience; employee training experience preferred, including utilizing program materials such as training reports, job breakdowns, or playbooks to train new and tenured employees
Maintains positive and respectful attitude while working independently and in a team environment 
Able to comprehend oral, written and visual communication; ability to effectively read materials such as labels, tickets, product documentation, and training program guides
Able to accurately use basic math skils  
Excellent interpersonal and organizational skills
Able to handle changing priorities with little notice
Able to work a flexible schedule in order to provide support across multiple shifts
Level:

2


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

IMHO any job posting that is this long is a BIG RED FLAG!

I love have they buried a couple of them in this long list.

*Able to walk and stand for up to 10-12 hours

Able to work a flexible schedule in order to provide support across multiple shifts*


----------



## Luck (Aug 10, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> IMHO any job posting that is this long is a BIG RED FLAG!
> 
> I love have they buried a couple of them in this long list.
> 
> ...


10-12 hours of standing/walking is standard work at the DC.
The flexible schedules part is possibly a concern but all it means is an overtime shift here or there. Crossing between days and nights is very rare even for positions that allow it. 


The explanation we were given was that it would be one person per key assisting with all departments.

Sucks that it is yet another position gated away behind being a trainer first (since 90% of the LWWs were all trainers at my DC). 

I understand the need but when they refuse to train people to be trainers despite the vacancies one could get very pissed off they are being screwed out of opportunities because management refuses to give any training.


----------



## hatemyjob (Aug 10, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> 1+ years of experience; employee training experience preferred, including utilizing program materials such as training reports, job breakdowns, or playbooks to train new and tenured employees
> Maintains positive and respectful attitude while working independently and in a team environment
> Able to comprehend oral, written and visual communication; ability to effectively read materials such as labels, tickets, product documentation, and training program guides
> Able to accurately use basic math skils
> ...


What is a level 2?


----------



## Great (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks it was not posted at work yet but its on workday for my dc.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 10, 2021)

hatemyjob said:


> What is a level 2?


Merit position like ICQA, problem solvers,  clerical, ect...

It use to be worded that merits couldn't be forced into mandatory overtime but that changed a few months ago. 

You get a yearly performance review and raises based on your merit(s). We also qualify for bonus of up to 3% of our yearly pay. 

Some other stuff that I've probably forgotten about.


----------



## Hal (Aug 11, 2021)

Isn't it still a 6 month posting for now? I'm not sure how they can be considered merit if their posting ends before they get their annual review.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Aug 11, 2021)

Hal said:


> Isn't it still a 6 month posting for now? I'm not sure how they can be considered merit if their posting ends before they get their annual review.


Yeah thats the odd part, I was told it's a pilot program and I'm guessing they will assess after 6 months on how well it's working.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 11, 2021)

I think it would matter for anyone moving to it from a different merit position. Since reviews would fall within the 6 month pilot those people wouldn’t be screwed out of a raise/bonus if they ended it after 6 months and those people had to go back to their original positions. For those moving from WW, I don’t think it would matter though.


----------



## hatemyjob (Aug 11, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> Merit position like ICQA, problem solvers,  clerical, ect...
> 
> It use to be worded that merits couldn't be forced into mandatory overtime but that changed a few months ago.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. When I worked for Target non-exempt merit postions were R paygrades without bonuses.


----------

